# Bodybuilder's Bookshelf



## Curt James (May 4, 2010)

What are _you _reading? 

What books are on your bookshelf? What magazines  are on your nightstand? Do you even _have _a nightstand? 

Doesn't have to be fitness or bodybuilding literature either. Although  Arnold's (with Douglas Kent Hall) The Education of a Bodybuilder, Samuel W. Fussell's Muscle, Dick Tyler's West Coast Bodybuilding Scene, and Pumping Iron belong on any musclehead's bookshelf,  imo.

All are encouraged to reply. Might be an interesting read. 

I've read everything James Rollins has available. Currently half way through Rollins' Altar of Eden. Okay, I still haven't read his  novelization of the latest Indiana Jones flick, but everything else. 

Other authors you'll find on my bookshelf include Stephen King, Lee Child, Janet Evanovich, and John Grisham.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

*Bookshelf*

Hundreds of copy of old Musclemag,Natural MD,Flex,Ironman and Muscle and Fitness magazine! Bodybuilding encyclopedia from Arnold himself,and french books you guys don't give a sh...Ronnie Coleman,Iron Jay and Branch Warren DVD's.Recently only buy Muscular Development for bodybuilding gossip and new studies,Muscle and Fitness ad Ironman for training tips!!!!


----------



## Kathybird (May 5, 2010)

How 'bout those Dinosaur Training books?  I might order those, I like the theories.


----------



## sassy69 (May 5, 2010)

I have several years back issues of Women's Physique World. I get Flex & MD but just scan them quickly. I like the articles in MD.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 5, 2010)

Randy Wayne White's novels about Marine Biologist Doc Ford, last one literally kept me up all night, crazy Tim Dorsey's Serge Storms series, a character who reminds me of a cross between Capt. RichArund and Saney on this forum (they may be even crazed and funnier), used to love Outside Magazine but it's getting a little too soft and left-handed, just started reading some Iron Magazine, it's well done.  Good post!


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

*Book: "How to Get from There to Here"*






YouTube Video











An old clip, taken just before the 2009 Olympia, but the chef has a _great_  story. Check it out!






*Chef Jay's - Tri-O-Plex Snacks*

*Amazon.com: How to Get From There to Here (9781934572399): Jay Littmann: Books*

*How to Get from There to Here: One Man???s Triumph over Addictions,  Obesity, and Being Down-and-out*

By: Jay Littmann
Emerald Book Company
April 01, 2010

Welcome, my friends, to my first book, *HOW TO GET FROM THERE TO  HERE*, an autobiographical account of the trials and tribulations  that dragged me through life's highs and lows. Ultimately, I was blessed  with the resources and motivation to make peace with myself and reach  an amazing level of success from nothing. Whether you are trying to  overcome addiction, get back into shape, or succeed at work or at home,  my book can help. It is an easy read and I think it can really provide  great insight to help people in any situation overcome adversity and  achieve personal greatness. 

Read the first two chapters:

*http://book.chefjays.com/chef_jay_book_sample.pdf*


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Hundreds of copy of old *Musclemag*,Natural MD,Flex,*Ironman *and Muscle and Fitness magazine! Bodybuilding encyclopedia from Arnold himself,and french books you guys don't give a sh...Ronnie Coleman,Iron Jay and Branch Warren DVD's.Recently only buy Muscular Development for bodybuilding gossip and new studies,Muscle and Fitness ad Ironman for training tips!!!!



MuscleMag International was one of the first mags that I really looked for. Kennedy only published it maybe four times per year along with a MuscleMag Annual that, yeah, he'd publish yearly. 






The first issues of MMI were like phonebooks, but then it dropped to what seemed like 20 pages per issue (probably after he had gained enough subscription orders and I do seem to remember some story about the cost of paper shooting through the roof). 

Ironman was that digest sized magazine that had a font size that must have been 6 at the most! What a great read!










Sadly, Mentzer and Teufel (pictured above) have both passed away.


Kathybird said:


> How 'bout those Dinosaur Training books?  I might order those, I like the theories.








*Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Training - Legacy of Iron - www.brookskubik.com*

I'd never heard of that book, but I have heard of Brooks Kubik. Will have to put that on my wish list. Thanks!



sassy69 said:


> I have several years back issues of *Women's Physique World*. I get Flex & *MD *but just scan them quickly. I like the articles in MD.



I still have a subscription to MD. There was a special being run along with an MD Store purchase just before the Blechman/Palumbo split. Muscular Development magazine is definitely a great read. Ron Harris' writing is something I always look for and his online "Daily Pump" brought me to the MD Web site.

Have had subscriptions to Flex, of course. More often than not the mags get picked up at the mailbox and then collect dust in my home. The Internet has replaced my reading time overall.





*Tazzie Colomb*





*Sharon Marvel*

A good friend of mine introduced me to WPW years before I heard the term  "schmoe". He had photo sets of many of the women from back in the day  and issues of the magazine. At that time they were also publishing  Female Bodybuilding, another great read filled with pics of the athletes  of the day.





*Kathy Unger*



2tomlinson said:


> *Randy Wayne White*'s novels about Marine Biologist Doc Ford, last one literally kept me up all night







*
Amazon.com: Hunter's Moon (9780399153709): Randy Wayne White:&#133;*



2tomlinson said:


> *crazy Tim  Dorsey's Serge Storms series*, a character who reminds me of a cross  between Capt. RichArund and Saney on this forum (they may be even crazed  and funnier)



*Tim intro*
*Tim Dorsey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



2tomlinson said:


> used to love *Outside Magazine* but it's getting a little  too soft and left-handed






  



2tomlinson said:


> just started reading some *Iron Magazine*,  it's  well done.  Good post!


----------



## benderdiablo (May 17, 2010)

Natural MD,Flex,Ironman


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 17, 2010)

Crime and Punishment


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

benderdiablo said:


> Natural MD,Flex,Ironman



My subscription to Flex ended recently.

You mean MD from years back or is that a current mag?



ArnoldsProtege said:


> Crime and Punishment








*Amazon.com: Crime and Punishment (Bantam Classics)…*


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 17, 2010)

Yes, that exact one ^. Much better than the Constance Garnett translation. They are probably the best living translators of Russian to English.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

^


----------

